

V8 JavaScript benchmark suite version 1 - andreyf
http://code.google.com/apis/v8/run.html

======
litewulf
One of the best things about this is that this benchmark is for "real work"
and not "our for loops loop 20% faster!!!"

I think this really drives home the point that this opens up new things for
Javascript as a language outside of just DOM manipulation.

------
davidw
I'm curious to see it in the language shootout. I've been playing with a few
stupid benchmarks of my own, and it seems to be pretty fast.

------
geuis
Actually caused IE7 to crash. I am hesitant about this kind of test because
for Chrome it was like 1700, Win Safari 169, and Firefox 138. Anything that
claims a 100x performance gain is hopeful, but subject to doubt.

~~~
litewulf
I imagine that the developers probably have had that Javascript speed test
sitting around for awhile, so by nature they would attempt to improve their
performance in those tests.

Besides which, I feel the amount of effort put into improving Javascript
execution speed has been quite little thus far, and so a team quietly plugging
away trying to create the fastest implementation could conceivably do far
better.

All that being said, I'm seeing numbers around 200 on my machine, and really
not that much faster in other browsers.

